# Jinxy playing with his new scratch post



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Hiya

Got Jinxy a cat nip scratch post today, the one he had before was useless, this one is still on the smaller side, but he is going daft with it, never passes it lol!! got him some cat nip mice to, which he is going daft with lol!

Took a few pictures of him playing with the scratch post.


































xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like he's loving his new scratch post :smile5:


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Aww he's loving that Elaine!!!

He's so teeny compared to Piglet!!

Piggy needs to gt on the treadmill.....


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks 

He is has grown quite a bit, but can still make himself look so tiny lol!

Is piglet quite a big cat? so bonnie! i really would love a ginger cat!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Lovely pics - I like the scratching post as well, it looks like it might be ideal for Tigger as well (not much storage space to spare here) Do you mind me asking where you got it please?


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> Lovely pics - I like the scratching post as well, it looks like it might be ideal for Tigger as well (not much storage space to spare here) Do you mind me asking where you got it please?


Pets at home. £19.99, i would have loved to have gotten him a bigger one (didn't have enough pennies to get the ones at £40 odd), but he loves it.

It says it has catnip also (not sure if that is standard with all of the scratchers though  )

Thanks to  x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures  That's a lovely chunky cat post and Jinxy looks pleased with it


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks lol! he does seem quite chuffed with it. Money well spent anyways.

It is not a very tall scratcher though, so i imagine in time he will prob get fed up with it lol!.


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> Pets at home. £19.99, i would have loved to have gotten him a bigger one (didn't have enough pennies to get the ones at £40 odd), but he loves it.
> 
> It says it has catnip also (not sure if that is standard with all of the scratchers though  )
> 
> Thanks to  x


Great, thanks - I'll go have a look tomorrow. Nice price too!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awww i love jinxy lol
that scratch post is awsome.....mine dont like there small one, i will have to invest in a decent one soon


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I have that scratch post, great pics xxx


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

what a lucky kitty cat


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

He's so cute! I think my next kitty will be a black one .. :001_wub:


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

lol, it looks so new and shiny.... ours have seen better days lol


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Hi Elaine,

Yes, Piglet is a big cat! A proper Ginger Tom!! ( Although never goes out, so isn't rugged! Loves his home comforts!)

We have to be very careful not to let him over eat as last year he weighed almost as much as Molly! ( The westie). She was still a baby, but even so, was worrying!
But, we realised he was finishing off the food Molly was leaving and soon got him back on track. He lost 1kg and he's back to healthy size now, even though my brother says he's a fat bu***r!!

He is very snuggly...a real needy cat. I only have to rub my fingers at him and he comes running to jump on my knee!
He just wants to be cuddled all the time! xx 

BTW...we bought him a new tall cat scratcher with little dens on it at Xmas from Argos...he couldn't comfortably fit in the dens as they were so small ( not just for Piggy but all cats)...so we took it back.

He has another scratcher now, and a cat sofa! xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pictures, looks like he's having loads of fun. We have a catnip scratcher here too. Thomas grabs the ball and rubs it on his head.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Piglet sounds so sweet!!  i really hope Jinxy will still be as affectionate when he reaches piglets age.

I really want to get a bigger scratcher for him, but will need to wait till i can afford it (plus at the moment he is quite happy with it) It is a lovely chunky scratcher.

Hope your all well
xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

[email protected] have a large tower scratcher for £39.14 I have seen the same tower advertised for £69.99

Seoul Cat Scratching Post and Climber by Cat Walk-Activity centres-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Or if you know someone who could make one out of wood and scratchy carpet stuff!

they look so simply made and are so expensive...or so my OH says...but he still hasn't made one for Piglet in 6 yrs!! 

He just buys them to ease his conscience!! He has a building company so he should be able to build a cat post!!!!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> [email protected] have a large tower scratcher for £39.14 I have seen the same tower advertised for £69.99
> 
> Seoul Cat Scratching Post and Climber by Cat Walk-Activity centres-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


Thanks very much for that! let hubby see it to, looks great a much better price to :blush: lol! more affordable.

x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Or if you know someone who could make one out of wood and scratchy carpet stuff!
> 
> they look so simply made and are so expensive...or so my OH says...but he still hasn't made one for Piglet in 6 yrs!!
> 
> He just buys them to ease his conscience!! He has a building company so he should be able to build a cat post!!!!


lol!! they do look easy enough to make right enough, my hubbies step dads, dad (if you follow me lol) made a scratch post for their cats, he is great at making things.
Hope he has a bash at making them when the one you have for Piglet gets a bit worn lol

x


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> lol!! they do look easy enough to make right enough, my hubbies step dads, dad (if you follow me lol) made a scratch post for their cats, he is great at making things.
> Hope he has a bash at making them when the one you have for Piglet gets a bit worn lol
> 
> x


Piglet has been waiting 6 years Elaine!

daddy is bone idle!! haha!!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

mollyismyworld said:


> Piglet has been waiting 6 years Elaine!
> 
> daddy is bone idle!! haha!!


I know that feeling, the rabbits have been waiting over a year for their huge and fancy run extension!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> I know that feeling, the rabbits have been waiting over a year for their huge and fancy run extension!


Poor rabbits!

Wish they had offered woodwork at my school...could do things myself!


----------



## PuppyNannie (Aug 5, 2009)

I wish my cat would play with her post its a big massive posh three story high,iv put cat nip on it and srayed honey suckel but she still wont entertain it:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Aww, he's gorgeous! <3


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad he loves it Elaine we have that one to !  unfortunately the furry ball has been ripped off ! :blushing:  x


----------

